# Cysto, Bilateral Stent Placement



## scCodeRite (Jun 24, 2010)

Question: I have a physician who was called in by another physician to  perform a cysto, bilateral stents for colon cancer. Would you code this 52005 or 52332? Please advise


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 24, 2010)

Does the documentation specify catheter or stent?  I'd likely lean toward 52005.


----------



## bill2doc (Jun 24, 2010)

I have used 52005, however I have heard other physicians use 52005 and mark 2 units for the Bilaterial...???? not sure on the bilaterial part


----------

